# 89 4wdr stud replace



## RKK (Dec 15, 2009)

I have an 89 6 cyl 4wdr truck with manual front hub locks. I have 3 broken lug nut studs broken. How do I remove the plate that holds the studs from the hub so I can remove and replace the studs in it. I have removed the cover for the hub lock and the bolts that hold the plate for the studs in place but can't figure out how to get the plate off the hub to replace the studs.

TIA

RKK


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the bolts can be accessed from the back of the rotor..


----------



## RKK (Dec 15, 2009)

So I have to remove the brakes and rotor to get the plate that holds the studs off? It has six bolts in the front holding it to the rotor. I have been using this picture as a reference. It doesn't indicate any bolts going through the back of the disc holding the stud plate in place.










http://www.off-road.com/nissan/ref/hardbody/d21stuff/A-ARMFT.GIF


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the bolts from behind the rotor seperate the rotor from the hub which allows u room to knock out the studs...


----------



## RKK (Dec 15, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the bolts from behind the rotor seperate the rotor from the hub which allows u room to knock out the studs...


Thanks Zanegray. I was hoping there was an easy way to remove them without taking the rotor off. Oh well..


----------



## RKK (Dec 15, 2009)

There were no bolts behind the rotor for separating the hub on my truck. In the end I had to go in through the hub and remove the manual hub lock, the washer holding the bearing nut in place and then pull the lug plate and the rotor off with the wheel bearing in order to separate the lug plate from the rotor.


----------

